# [SeGuRiDaD] ¿CRACKEA la Gentooza? (abierto)

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos:

Como aún no he visto ningún topic respecto a este tema (muy tabú, por cierto) he decidido abrirlo yo.

Me preguntaba si la gente que utiliza gentoo la usa para "algo más" de lo estrictamente legal. ¿Alguien ha hecho desde Gentoo alguna violacion de seguridad? ¿Entrado en "mis documentos" de un profesor para ver los examenes antes de presentarse a ellos? ¿Utilización de tarjetas de credito ajenas?

Tutoriales. ¿Porque nunca vemos tutoriales de CRACKING? A veces pensé en poner algunos pero tenía una ligera aprehension a que me llamasen CRACKER (anotado froomoze), verguenza para gentoo y cosas asi. (Cosas que me han llamado).

En fin.

Me gustaría tener un poco menos tabúes respecto a este tema, einaugurar un nuevo tema de posts y empezar a mandarnos unos a otros manuales de CRACKING (anotado, froomoze xD). Hay miles de cosas...Desde uso de Exploits, hasta utilización de tarjetas de credito ajenas (cosa x cierto bastante facil xD, hace meses que no pago mis entradas de cine o viajes en bus interprovinciales).

Bueno, nada más que decir. Y menos tabúes coño, aqui nadie es legal legal del todo. Al que no le interese que no conteste. Libertad de expresión xDD

Un saludo a todos, e ir por la sombra.

 :Smile: 

----------

## cnyx

yo a veces hago batallas con mi hermano (que esta en la habitacion de al lado) para lo cual me resulta muy util "nessus" para comprobar vulnerabilidades y "ettercap" sniff sniff...

saludos.

----------

## fromooze

POR FAVOR NO CONFUNDAMOS LOS TÉRMINOS: HACKEAR NO ES CRACKEAR. Flaab_On, yo he hackeado algunos programillas gpl. es decir, solucionar a través del código problemas reales en mi equipo. Pero no por ello he hecho algo ilegal. Cuando se rompe con la legalidad, lo que se está haciendo es CRACKEAR. 

No porque el pueblo sea inculto vamos nosotros, los que se supone que algo hemos leído algo, a decir tonterías. A ver si prestas más atención y haces honor a  ser gentooza  :Wink: 

----------

## focahclero

¿Hablar de hackear es conflictivo?

¿La opción del  kernel "Kernel hacking -->" es perniciosa?

Creo que hace falta clarificar conceptos   :Evil or Very Mad: 

En la Wikipedia se puede leer a cerca de la palabra  Hacker lo siguiente (lo siento no hay traducción a este idioma):

 *Quote:*   

> Hacker is a term used to describe different types of computer experts. It is also sometimes extended to mean any kind of expert, especially with the connotation of having particularly detailed knowledge or of cleverly circumventing limits. The meaning of the term, when used in a computer context, has changed somewhat over the decades since it first came into use, as it has been given additional and clashing meanings by new users of the word.
> 
> Currently, "hacker" is used in two main ways, one positive and one pejorative. It can be used in the computing community to describe a particularly brilliant programmer or technical expert (for example: "Linus Torvalds, the creator of Linux, is a genius hacker."). This is said by some to be the "correct" usage of the word (see the Jargon File definition below). In popular usage and in the media, however, it generally describes computer intruders or criminals. "Hacker" can be seen as a shibboleth, identifying those who use it in its positive sense as members of the computing community.
> 
> As a result of this conflict, the term is the subject of some controversy. The pejorative usage is disliked by many who identify themselves as hackers, and who do not like their label used negatively. Many users of the positive form say the "intruder" meaning should be deprecated, and advocate terms such as "cracker" or "black-hat" to replace it. Others prefer to follow common popular usage, arguing that the positive form is confusing and never likely to become widespread.

 

Y por ejemplo también, esta vez en español, una artículo de Manuela Villa en Kriptópolis: Cultura hacker: reinventando el mito (no lo incluyo todo pues es un poco largo)

 *Quote:*   

> Phreaking, lammer, parásitos, cracking, memmes, scriptkiddie. No nos hemos vuelto locos, son términos que manejan diariamente miles de jóvenes: son hackers, y si tú también entiendes estas palabrejas, probablemente seas uno de ellos.
> 
> Programadores expertos, personas con conocimientos técnicos informáticos cuya pasión es inventar programas y desarrollar formas nuevas de procesamiento de información y comunicación electrónica, magos de las redes. Hay infinitas definiciones, pero el número de verdaderos hackers es muy reducido. Aprendices hay muchos pero expertos de verdad muy pocos asegura Carlos Sánchez Almeida, abogado especializado en telemática que ha llevado la defensa de algunos de los casos de los hackers más famosos de España. No obstante, tanto aprendices como maestros son herederos de una misma cultura vinculada a los primeros ordenadores de tiempo compartido y a los experimentos pioneros con lo que más tarde se convertiría en la Red que todos conocemos. Esta es la teoría que maneja el célebre sociólogo Manuel Castells, gurú informático y teórico de la Sociedad de la Información. Es una cultura de comunicación horizontal y libre, ha afirmado en más de una ocasión. Un hacker inventó el correo electrónico en 1970 sin comercialización alguna. Otros inventaron el módem y mediante redes de comunicación electrónica se han creado los tablones de anuncio, los chats, las listas electrónicas y todas las aplicaciones que hoy estructuran Internet. Es la herencia de un movimiento que surgió en los años sesenta entre determinadas comunidades científicas de universidades norteamericanas como Berkeley (California) o el MIT (Boston). El mismo huerto en el que brotaba el imperio Microsoft de Bill Gates compartía reivindicaciones pacifistas (en plena guerra de Vietnam) o democráticas computers for the people (computadores para la gente) Ahora, exceptuando a estos llamados padres de Internet, los expertos del lenguaje máquina son casi todos menores de 35 años, tal y como se puede verificar en algunas de sus reuniones en el mundo real, los llamados hackmeetings.
> 
> Etc. Etc...
> ...

 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ummmmmm interesante el tema, pero creo que le has dado un vuelco herrado.

Orgullozo de ser gentooza no utilizaria los conocimientos adquiridos para ningun acto ilegal. La idea es obtener el conocimiento para prevenir los fallos de seguridad en los equipos a nuestro cargo.

El topico como dije antes no es malo sino mal encaminado, seria bueno realizar un replanteamiento de lo expuesto y convertirlo en algo digno de la Gentooza que no iria nada mal para los administrdores de redes y sistemas.

----------

## kabutor

Para hackear un sistema la teoria, hasta donde yo llego, es sencilla.

Investigas el sistema, que usa (como apuntan por ahi nmap) miras las versiones y conociendo lo que usa, es cuestion de ver que exploits tiene disponibles.

La cosa es que eso se llama comunmente un "script kiddie", el verdadero hacker, en la acepcion de intruso - salteador de sistemas - samurai ,  es el que viendo tu sistema busca un fallo, el cual aun no existe o no es publico, y se lo guarda para si mismo.

Cuando se hace publico un exploit, puede haber gente que lleve meses o años usandolo para entrar en los sistemas, por eso nunca se tiene una certeza de que tu sistema es 100% seguro.

Tambien es muy interesante el tema de los honeypots, buscad por google, yo tuve un honeypot instalado una temporada y los resultados eran graciosos, basicamente un honeypot es un "emulador" de una maquina o una LAN entera, de hecho una de las ultilidades del honeypot es buscar asi vulnerabilidades no conocidas, con los logs + snort.

Tu le dices al programa que responda como si fuera por ejemplo una red entera de windows 98's yasi ves las brutalidades que hace la gente contra estas maquinas  :Very Happy: 

Asi tambien es facil capturar gusanos, yo tenia almacenados en el HD una pila de versiones del Blaster, e incluso el autor del Honeyd apunta un metodo para parchear remotamente una maquina infectada con Blaster, automaticamente.. 

En fin no me enrollo mas que me salgo del topic

----------

## artic

Estoi de acuerdo con fromooze ,ademas no se deben tratar temas ilegales en un foro como este,y ademas lo q tu dices del cine hay mucha gente q lo hace.Creo q para tratar de esos temas lo mejor seria hacer un foro paralelo,o algo fuera de aki,pasa asi como los canales del irc,el legal y el del pirateo ..... jeje.......pero no nos olvidemos q este es un arma de doble filo y aveces en vez de ayudar ,le damos un arma a quien no debemos.

Bueno ahi queda eso.

Y por cierto q abunden los hacker y no los crackers,siendo gentooza seria lo mas logico.

Salu2

----------

## IceFox

 *focahclero wrote:*   

> En la Wikipedia se puede leer a cerca de la palabra  Hacker lo siguiente (lo siento no hay traducción a este idioma):

 

Acabo de revizar wikipedia y si contaba con la definición de hacker en español ... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker.

Saludos.

----------

## flaab_0n

fromooze anotada la puntualización.

Hackear -> no ilegal

Crackear -> ilegal

Weno...osea que nunca habeis hecho nada "ilegal" no? xDDD

----------

## g0su

Yo no entiendo na de esto y tampoco se de que va, pero dejemos a los pobres hackers en paz que gracias a ellos tenemos un pedazo de sistema de quitarse el sombrero   :Very Happy:  , porque hablamos de los verdaderos hackers no? o los Juankers de la television/prensa?

Un saludo...

----------

## ResetReboot

Creo que aquí todos hablan de "hacker" en los términos en los que ESR hablaba y tal, es decir, puedes ser un hacker de químicas porque eres capaz de crear un explosivo con los elementos de una cocina, o porque eres capaz de crear un sistema operativo como Linux, o lo que sea. Es decir, hacker = ser un hacha en.

Al menos yo lo veo así.

Por cierto, flaab_On, esas cosas es mejor tenerlas bajo llave y con mucho mensaje cifrado y tal, no en un foro público.

----------

## psm1984

¿no crees que hay otros lugares mejores para tratar estos temas?

----------

## Stolz

tal vez por etica, talñ vez por desconocimiento o tal vez por precaucion, so se suele hablar de cracking en los foros (yo si fuese administrador no lo permitiria para evitar problemas).

El motivo por el cual no se encuentran manuales no es otra que la ilegalidad que supone (ahora que esta tan de moda la famosa reforma de ley del 1 de Octubre, en la que, si no recuerdo mal, el articulo 3 prohibe expresamente tener/usar/enseñarAusar software/hardware que sirva para quitar portecciones a programas/equipos.)

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## flaab_0n

Aaaaaaaaaaaah...entiendo. Somos todos muy legales. 

Ok. Borrare el topic en unos dias.

Salu2

----------

## focahclero

Aunque el amigo flaab_On ya ha cambiado el título de su post, os adjunto un par de enlaces de hackeo (¿jaqueo?) del bueno:

http://jpbrown.i8.com/cubesolver.html

http://jpbrown.i8.com/hanoisolver.html

http://webperso.easyconnect.fr/om.the/web/duracell_cpumon/

http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/changer.html

http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/plotter.html

http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/c64scanner.html

http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/scanner.html

http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/joystik.html

http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/tech/printer.html

Esto es jaquear: conseguir hacer funcionar algo de forma distinta de la que su creador le ha dado inicialmente.

Como el sensor de carga de una pila que es ahora el sensor de uso de la CPU, o las piezas de lego que montan el cubo de Rubick, o la tostadora que...

Igual que coger la X-Cube de M$ y meterle un Linux, o coger el espacio que gmail pone a disposición de los usuarios y montar en él un sistema de ficheros remoto...

En fin, nuevas utilidades para ideas existentes. Es decir, el ingenio en estado puro.

Saludos

<edit>

Edito el mensaje porque ayer se me olvidó decir de qué conozco dichos enlaces  precisamente gracias la lista hacking http://mailman.argo.es/listinfo/hacking , que si la conocéis u os dais una vuelta veréis el perfil de la gente que participa... 

</edit>

----------

## artic

Jajajaja lo de la duracell muy logrado,pero queda un poco cutre,ufffff bendito seas gkrellm,q este me quiere hacer parecer una chatarreria.

----------

## lorca

yo me crackeo con una sustancia llamada crack

----------

## Piluex

Bueno, hasta donde yo se por mi edad y por mi pais yo puedo hacer lo que se me cante el c... y no me pasa nada  :Wink: . YO bajo linux como ya se habrán dado cuenta no se mucho, quiero leer manuales de todo tipo, asi que después me pondre en contacto para que me pasen de todo ejej yo leo, inglés y español. 

Yo cuando trabajaba Window$ hice una versión polimorfica de un keyloger que encontre por ahi(en ASM) leyendo las phrack y dandome un poco de mania para que el AV no me reconozca el engine... pero ya hara año y medio que hice eso y deje un poco de lado el tema, tube otras cosas que hacer, en las vacaciones diseñe una base de datos  para la municipalidad de una pequeña localidad la cual es extremadamente vulnerable ya que me pagaron poco y me quede desconforme  :Very Happy: (en realidad me pagaron bien porque tenía 15 años pero el trabajo era bueno) . uh me tengo que ir después os sigo contando, espero que alguien me pase su mail para pasarme manuales  :Wink:  o mejor dejo mi mail, torreesteban@hotmail.com, por cierto, me compre una palm asi que llevo mis manuales a todos lados para ller, por ejemplo en clases  :Very Happy: .

----------

## MaROtO

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Aaaaaaaaaaaah...entiendo. Somos todos muy legales. 
> 
> Ok.

 

No se trata de ser legal/ilegal, si no de ser "legal".

Pagar tus entradas de cine con la pasta de otros, es ilegal, y no es "legal" a menos que vivas rodeado de estupidos...

Acuerdate de que yo soy mas grande y fuerte que tu, y si te encuentro en la calle, te puedo robar...aunque soy "legal", no lo hare jamas, pero no lo olvides...

----------

## RAPUL

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

>  ¿Alguien ha hecho desde Gentoo alguna violacion de seguridad? ¿Entrado en "mis documentos" de un profesor para ver los examenes antes de presentarse a ellos? ¿Utilización de tarjetas de credito ajenas?
> 
> 

 

Que tendra que ver usar gentoo o cualquier otro sistema operativo para hacer eso. Los exploits en general se pueden ejecutar desde cualquier arquitectura con un compilador de C.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutoriales. ¿Porque nunca vemos tutoriales de CRACKING? 
> 
> 

 

Para tutoriales de cracking hay otros foros. Si me dijeras, que con gentoo se hace distinto que con otros linux o S.O entonces te diria vale, postea al respecto. Pero debatir en el foro de una distro sobre algo comun a todas las distros no me parece bien.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A veces pensé en poner algunos pero tenía una ligera aprehension a que me llamasen CRACKER (anotado froomoze), verguenza para gentoo y cosas asi. (Cosas que me han llamado).
> 
> 

 

No es por lo que te llamen. La pregunta es si tiene sentido postear al respecto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Me gustaría tener un poco menos tabúes respecto a este tema, einaugurar un nuevo tema de posts y empezar a mandarnos unos a otros manuales de CRACKING (anotado, froomoze xD). 

 

Pues te vas a cualquiera de los miles de foros de cracking que existen y posteas alli. O bien haces una lista de correo y os mandais vuestros exploits y tutos.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay miles de cosas...Desde uso de Exploits, hasta utilización de tarjetas de credito ajenas (cosa x cierto bastante facil xD, hace meses que no pago mis entradas de cine o viajes en bus interprovinciales).
> 
> 

 

Pues me parece fatal que no pagues las entradas de cine, ni tus viajes en bus. Si utilizas un generador de numeros es una putada porque le puedes joder a alguien. Y si usas directamente numeros de tarjeta de gente que conoces, peor aun porque encima conoces a quien estas jodiendo. ¿Te gustaria que te hicieran lo mismo?

Y me parece peor que lo digas publicamente. Es una actitud claramente infantil. Por no hablar de que es una practica insegura para ti pues con un nick y una fecha, la brigada de delitos informaticos de la guardia civil con los logs de un año entero de ISPs que te pueden destrozar. La pena es que no habras robado lo suficiente como para que se interesen por ti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno, nada más que decir. Y menos tabúes coño, aqui nadie es legal legal del todo. Al que no le interese que no conteste. Libertad de expresión xDD
> 
> 

 

Precisamente porque no me interesa contesto ejerciendo mi libertad de expresion.

----------

## MaROtO

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hay miles de cosas...Desde uso de Exploits, hasta utilización de tarjetas de credito ajenas (cosa x cierto bastante facil xD, hace meses que no pago mis entradas de cine o viajes en bus interprovinciales).
> 
>  
> ...

 

plas,plas,plas...tal vez es lo que quise decir (y dejo de otra manera diferente).

----------

## artic

Rapul ,pienso q ese era el post q muchos estaban esperando ver,a mi ni a muchos de aqui no nos gusta decir muchas verdades como las q tu has dicho,pero estoi de acuerdo en todo,y precisamente no las digo pq sin duda sentaran mal,y no me gusta causar esa sensacion en los demas.Pienso q (espero q no me corrija fromooze) q el termino q hay q aplicar a estas practicas es el de "lamer" (pues por lo q me han contado todos estos años entre otros significados : dicese del q reconoce publicamente algun delito informatico ,con idea de ufanarse de el",q por cierto suelen ser tonterias q cualquiera con 3 dedos de frente sabria realizar.

Como has dejado caer hay mucha gente q relaciona linux=hacker=cracker,o se cree superior a los demas usuarios de otros SO por usar linux ,o andar a realizar lameradas con su linux..........

Aqui lo q se deberia tratar es justo lo contrario,tratar de q esto no ocurra y ayudarse para q nuestros ekipos no sean vulnerables.

Lo peor de todo es q hay gente por lo leido q le gusta la ilegalidad.

Espero no ver mas post de estos por aqui ,y tampoco q sirva de ensañamiento contra  flaab_0n,ya q es el primer post q se publica de esto y no se daria cuenta de q aqui no se deben publicar esos temas   :Twisted Evil: 

(aunque reconocer publicamente lo del cine y transporte es muy fuerte).....

Un salu2 a todos y q reine la paz.

----------

## Piluex

No se hasta que punto son de legales las personas que aqui hablan  :Razz: , pero si uno lo piensa roba mucho mas dinero aquel que tiene todos sus programas bajados del eMule que aquel que no paga su entrada de cine, también roba mucho más dinero aquel que se baja todos los estrenos en divx, etc, etc ,etc solo que esas son cosas que como cualquiera las puede hacer no son taaaann "ilegales" para el resto. En cuanto a lo que dicen de robarle a gente que no conzca esta igual de mal que robarle a alguien que conozca, el robarle a una empresa es lo mismo que robarle a una persona... Pero si vamos a la realidad todo el mundo le roba a todo el mundo solo que algunos más que otros  :Very Happy: 

PD: no creo que haya aqui alguien que este libre de pecado como para tirar la primera piedra....

----------

## artic

Vamos a ver,los programas p2p son legales,y el bajar peliculas o mp3 sin animo de lucro tb lo es y desde luego,el problema es lo q se entienda por lucro,ademas todos pagamos el canon de la sgae,en españa por lo menos,por lo q si pagas canon es pa algo no???????? jeje y no compares bajar una peli a delitos informaticos mas graves como hacerta pasar por la identidad de otra persona y usar su tarjeta,aunque tengas un generador de tarjetas eso es lo q haces,y a esa persona le escuentan del banco.......esto si es un delito,ver una peli en tu equipo no es un lucro ir al cine sin pagar o robar los numeros de tarjetas eso si lo es,el q graba la peli en el cine comete un delito.No confundamos en todo caso ya q no quieras entender,un tonteria con cosas mas serias,no busquemos disculpas para ser delicuentes.

No se tu yo no hago nada ilegal,ahora si tu lo haces haya tu,pero q quede claro q en este foro no se va a hablar de nada ilegal,asi q no le deis mas vueltas,por q no hay donde rascar.

No se como andaran las cosas por Argentina,yo te hablo de España.Cada pais tiene su legislacion.

Salu2

----------

## fastangel

tienes razón todo el mundo no es legal yo siempre e intentado aprender algunos trukillos como tu dice pero nunca e encontrado nada ni nadie que me enseñes si tienes tiempo y ganas de explicar tus cosas avisa  :Surprised: 

----------

## Piluex

Ah yo no se como son las cosas allí en españa... yo aca me bajo de todo y solo pago la conexión a internet, y en caunto a los crimenes informáticos no lo tengo bien claro pero se que la ley es mucho menos estricta que alli y que no le prestan ni la mitad de la atención que le prestan alli. En cuanto a robar la plata de una entrada a un cine esta mal.. no se exactamente tu caso  no te conozco, pero si somos sinceros muchisima gente usa un monton de programas ilegalmente y después se quejan diciendo ahiiiii ahiiiii me robaron 12 dolares de la tarjeta de crédito, pués empieza tu por pagarle los 20 dolares de registración a el tipo que te hizo el programa y este no se dedicará a usar un generador de número de tarjetas de crédito para ir al cine  :Razz: , es un ejemplo... pero si uno supiera que si hace un programa y le pone la licencia a 5 dolares se la van a pagar prefiere hacer eso para ir al cine  :Very Happy: . Se que las cosas no son como en mi ejemplo se describen pero bueno, yo creo que muy pocos pueden repudiarselo, solo le pueden decir que esta mal lo que hace, yo sinceramente ni se como hacer eso porque nunca me interesó, prefiero estudiarme cuando entran y salen los boleteros, me quedo horas viendo que es lo que verifica y que no la maquina que te entrega los boletos con la tarjeta de crédito o simplemente te haces amigo de alguna persona de adentro... por cierto si hay alguien de argentina leyendo ya se como cerrar el programa de las computadoras de los subterraneos y poder usar el IE para navegar gratis  :Razz: 

----------

## artic

Hombre como gentozero ,y usuario de licencias gpl ,no necesito piratear programas,ademas si ya tengo los mejores gratis,pa q voi a crackear nada.Precisamente por eso soy linuxero por disponer del mejor software con licencia gpl.He realizado donaciones a gentoo pq nadie vive del aire y pq hay un trabajo bien hecho,mocosoft cobra una barbaridad y es un bug enorme.

Aqui no estamos pa decir q somos buenos chicos,sino q esos temas no se pueden tratar,para no tener problemas con el foro.

Ademas no hay peor cosa q ser un lamer

Salu2

----------

## RAPUL

 *artic wrote:*   

> Ademas no hay peor cosa q ser un lamer
> 
> Salu2

 

Totalmente de acuerdo. Aunque es peor si el lamer ademas sabe que lo es.  :Razz: 

Volviendo al tema, cuando dije que no esta bien robar a gente y menos a gente que conozco no me referia que sea menos malo. Sino que debe hacer sentir mucho peor robar alquien que conoces o que incluso es 'amigo' tuyo.

Evidentemente todos hemos transgredido alguna vez alguna norma/ley, lo que trataba de decir es que bajo mi humilde opinion este foro no es el lugar apropiado para tratar de cracking pues ya existen infinidad de sitios a tal efecto, igual que tampoco este foro es lugar para explicar como se hace una bomba, o como se prepara alguna droga o veneno, o de Administracion de Windoze 2003 Server o de algo menos dañino como de coches.  :Razz: 

Este foro es un foro de Gentoo Linux, asi que no debemos olvidar que aqui se habla de Gentoo, de GNU Linux, algo de gpl, de q programas usamos, etc, En off-topic se puede marear un poco mas pero en general el objetivo de un foro es agrupar gente con intereses comunes y un foro de Gentoo Linux tiene gente que quiere hablar de Gentoo Linux, si quieres escribir de coches hazlo en un foro de coches.

----------

## fromooze

Si mi sentido arácnido no me engaña... resulta que Rapül es un a-tunero   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cnyx

que es eso de a-tunero???

explica explica, tengo ansias de saberlo....  :Shocked: 

----------

## RAPUL

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Si mi sentido arácnido no me engaña... resulta que Rapül es un a-tunero  

 

Jajaja, no.

He tenido que googlear para saber que significa ser a-tunero. Y no el tunning de coches no me va, de hecho ni siquiere se conducir.  :Razz: 

----------

## artic

Tb hay modding de pc`s(anotada la correcion) ,el mio taba tuneado hace poco,jeje ........ taba wapo,luz negra,metcrilato,ventiladores con leds,tubos de efecto agua,etc.........,buses con luz y fluorescentes..........

En el coche no me mola sobre tdo eso de meterle neones por abajo como en a todo gas  :Razz: 

Salu2

----------

## g0su

Moddingggggggggggggggggggg no tuninggggggggggggggggggg dios O_o! por poco me da algo...

Haber cosas esto esta degenerando... porque hacker = malvado pr0 que va haciendo pirulas... acaso alguien que es un lince gestionando y administrando no es hacker? o alguien que este colaborando con el kernel no es un hacker?

Muchas pelis de juankers se ve la peña XDDD

Atunero no es un pescado? XDDD

L33t S4lud0 ggg

----------

## Coz

No creo que este foro sea el mejor lugar para hablar de crackear, sobre hackear no me importa mucho, pero si se fijan Gentoo esta asociado a velocidad, y Linux en general a estabilidad. Tambien se dice que es el sistema operativo de los hackers, pero la mayoria de la gente que lo usa ahora no es por esa razon. Si se empiezan a ver una oleada de post acerca de cosas illegales puede traer problemas a Gentoo.

Imaginense que en la portada de Slashdot aparezca que los foros de Gentoo se convirtieron en un lugar de entrenamiento para actividades ilìcitas...  no es muy buena publicidad, el unico beneficiado seria Microsoft, SCO y compañìa.

Todo el mundo ha hecho una que otra cosa que no era 100% legal, hasta el mas importante de los jueces o el jefe de la policia, pero cuando lo hicieron nadie los agarrò o tomaron medidas para que la informaciòn no se difundiese... asi que por favor, no hagan un post en el foro publico de Gentoo diciendo que van a empezar a hacer how to de como entrar a sistemas sin que el dueño lo quiera. Si fueras un poco mas inteligente podrias decir que es acerca de como un administrador puede accesar su sistema en caso de problemas o probar su seguridad, pero no, tienes que traer a la mesa el asunto de que lo que vas a decir no es legal.

Para mi que eres solo un chico que ollo que Linux se usaba para hackear y como claro, tienes que mostrarselo a tus amigos para que vean que puedes hackear y que eres mas cool que ellos, te preocupaste por la falta de conversaciones que te enseñaran a hackear.

Me pregunto que pensaran los moderadores y desarrolladores de esto..

----------

## alexlm78

Creo que lo primero que hay que alcarar es que en cada pais las leyes son diferentes, en lagunas otras nos existen leyes especificas lo cual proveen hasta cierto punto algun tipo de libertad.

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que en mas de alguna ocacion nos hemos encontrado ante las oportinudades de cracjear alguna pc, en mi caso es mas que todo por molestar a los admin de sistemas Winbugs, que no solo tiene malos sistemas sino ellos mismos son malos en su trabajo.

Ahora bien, tanto como usar tarjetas de credito ajenas, me perece mal, el poder hacer ciertas cosas no nos da derecho a hacerlas.

En mi opinion si encunestras un sisteama mal adminstrado, mal configurado, o un eindows hagamoslo pedasos, ese es mi creo desde formatead la maquida hata reescribir la tabla de particiones del o de los HD para ver si la mara aprende, dentro de esos limites me parece bien, somos crackes, fuera de alli creo que ya no es cuention de leyes sino de etica y cultura.

Seamos eticos, seamos cultos, en resumen seamos buenos linuxeros.

"Un linuxero sin cultura no es linuxero"

No lo olviden.    :Exclamation:   :Idea: 

----------

## Coz

Oye pero que ganas de destruir maquinas con Windows tienes tu   :Razz: 

Realmente no creo que las personas que tengan un sistema mal configurado etc se merezcan ser crackeados... mejor solo dejales una nota para que sean mas cautelosos.

A proposito, si se fijan, en las reglas del foro dice muy claro no hablar de actividades ilìcitas..

----------

## artic

Bueno yo tampoco estoi de acuerdo en borrar nada,de otro sistema por muy mal configurado q estea este,pq tampoco tienes derechos sobre el y ademas se pueden perder datos valiosos.Eso ya es etica de cada uno ,lo mejor es avisar de bugs y errores en sistemas q es lo normal.Lo mismo opino de lagente q hace virus,estan utilizando su ingenio para destruir,y para retrasar el desarollo,deberian usar su ingenio para mejorar los sistemas y hacerlos mejores.

Todos ganariamos.

Salu2

----------

## flaab_0n

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (aunque reconocer publicamente lo del cine y transporte es muy fuerte).....
> 
> 

 

Lo reconozco publicamente, lo es.

----------

## flaab_0n

Estimados Gentoozas:

He leido con atención todas vuestras respuestas, apuntaciones, lecciones y reproches. También he recibido muchos mensajes privados preguntandome personalmente como hacer la "pirula" de las tarjetas de creditos. Y algunos de esos mensajes privados provienen de personas que han contestado negativamente a este topic.

Con todo, y en respuesta a todas aquellas personas rebosantes de legalidad utópica, debo reconocer publicamente como sugerís algunos de vosotros que sacar 5 euros para el cine y 50 euros en concepto de viajes de autobús no sea lo más legal y honesto del mundo. Está mal. Es ilegal. Alguien pierde 5 y 50 euros respectivamente cada vez que yo deseo realizar dichas actividades. Pero la verdad, si alguien llevase la cuenta exhaustiva de cuantas veces quebrantamos leyes al día, cada uno de nosotros rompería la ley decenas de veces al día. Para empezar, la multa por ir a más de 120 km/h en tu vehículo es muchisimo mayor que lo que extraigo yo de la cuenta de alguien para ir al cine. Así que por favor, no dramaticemos.

Lamentablemente, me robaron el coche y me tengo que mover de todas formas. Y nos roban cada vez que pagamos nuestros impuestos. El Partido socialista robó descarademente e impunemente, y la gente en vez de mosquearse lo han vuelto a votar. Roldán se llevo miles de millones de pesetas y anda tan campante por la calle. Los Albertos siguen en libertad después de distraer varios millones de Euros. Las personas roban miles de millones a la industria de la informática en concepto de patentes y licencias. El fraude por internet está a la orden del día, cada año se realizan numerosos fraudes financieros a través de la red, y solo el año pasado dicha cifra superó los 500 millones de dolares. Sinceramente, cinco euros es una minucia, lo mismo que 50 euros. De más está decir, que todo robo o hurto de importe menos de 25mil pesetas se considera un delito menor, y practicamente ni se investiga. Y ni eso! Los que me robaron el coche, después de ser arrestados, a los 2 dias estaban en libertad sin ningún cargo, salvo una entrada mas en su historial delictivo de "apropiación indebida". (Pero mi coche está en el desguace)

Pero incluso para poder prevenir fraudes (y todo tipo de ilegalidades) hay que saber realizarlas primero. Harto sabido es el hecho de que los creadores de los Antivirus para Windows, muchos meses antes han creado los mismos viruses que su software erradica y del cual sacan mucho dinero. De tal forma que nada veo de malo en aprender ciertas cosas sobre seguridad u otro tipo de actividades, el aprendizaje y puesta en común de conocimientos no es algo ilegal. Nadie te mete en la carcel por hablar de asesinatos, pero si por asesinar. De la misma forma nadie te mete en la carcel por hablar de cracking, lamming (y demás términos) pero si por realizar dichas actividades. Por esa razón, yo no creo que este post tenga que ser censurado, porque en sí, no HACE nada ilegal.

Sea como fuere, teneís razón en que este no es el foro adeacuado para insertar este tipo de post, lo que ignoro es si puede traerle problemas a Gentoo. Así que presento mis más humildes disculpas. Si quereís que borre el topic, lo haré sin ningún problema. Si por el contrario, deseais dejarlo para echaros unas risas de vez en cuando, lo dejaré gustosamente. Vosotros direís.

Pero por favor, y como dije antes, no dramaticemos. Robar 5 euros o 50 euros no es nada en comparación con otras actividades delicitivas que se realizan(y realizamos) a los largo del dia e incluso que aprobamos. Hablar de cracking, lamming y demás no es ilegal ni hace daño a nadie aprender de ello. Si nos vamos a poner sensibles, legales y justos, por favor, arremetamos contra los que tenemos que arremeter.

Sin más que decir, reitero mis disculpas. Y agradezco a todos aquellos post que han aportado conocimientos y apuntaciones.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

## Coz

La verdad no creo que se deba borrar el post, puede servir para las personas que en el futuro decidan buscar a ver si aca se habla del tema. A propòsito deberiamos saber como se dice post en español no?  :Laughing: 

No estoy en contra del conocimiento. Lo que pasa es que al principio se decia las cosas muy a la clara como si se quisiera aprender para darle un uso indebido  :Confused: 

Y bueno, sobre los problemas que le puede traer a Gentoo, en cierto modo se sabe que Linux es el sistema operativo de los crackers, pero seria un problema si en estos foros empiezan a hablar de crackear, seriamos la primera distribucion en hacerlo, además eso es algo de lo cual podrìa agarrarse Microsoft, sabiendo como son ellos..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pero bueno, la verdad es que en el post con las reglas dice que hablar de cosas illìcitas puede traerle problemas a Gentoo, asi aunque en realidad no lo haga, mejor prevenir que lamentar no?

----------

## artic

Rectificar es de sabios,y la gentoza suele serlo.Las normas no las dictamos nosotros las dicta el foro,de ahi la ilegalidad de estos temas.Debes darte cuenta q 50 euros o 5 euros no te pareceran gran cosa,pero hay mucha gente q vive con el dinero justo por el maravilloso nivel de vida español,y es una putada.Si vas a mas de 120 por una autopista te multan,y si vas bebido te meten en la carcel y no son cosas comparables cada cosa es distinta.Son delitos diferentes,de ahi sus distintas consecuencias.

No se deben buscar disculpa para delinquir,o te piensas q a mi me gusta pagar para ir al cine???es lo mismo q si le robo la cartera a alguien para coger dinero para ir al cine.... cada uno es mayorcito para saber lo q hace,= nunca te pasa nada como algun dia empiezan a cansarse de esto y detienen a alguien muy reincidente para dar ejemplo pq como el bulo se corra demasiado se puede montar un revuelo de cuidado.

Pero bueno no quiero cargar tintas sobre lo mismo,es mi opinion,y eso de q hay gente q te mande emails se llama hipocresia,desde luego yo no enviare ninguno con esos propositos.

No borres el post asi si alguien existe con algo parecido le remitimos el hilo,con las diversas opiniones.

Salu2

----------

## Coz

Solo para decir que creo que serìa buena idea cambiar el (abierto) del tìtulo por (cerrado).

----------

## artic

Si tb es cierto,esto ya esta mas q desarollado.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fromooze

Bueno, bueno, bueno... Flaab, robar es robar siempre, y dá igual la cantidad o la modalidad. Yo he robado cuando era pequeñito miles de muñecos en el Alcampo, pero con el paso del tiempo, he aprendido a controlarme (aunque si me joden algo... pues me vengo, lo cual está igualmente mal.) Que Roldán robase más dinero, no justifica que tú seas un delincuente... pues todo es un vicio, y si algún día se te presenta la oportunidad de robar tanto como Roldán, estoy seguro de que tú si lo haces. Ya que el hecho de que otros lo hiciesen te parece justificador, para mí no.

Si quieres hacer justicia por tu parte, hazla, pero bien, y consigue los datos de los que te robaron el coche y véngate robándole a ellos si te vas a sentir bien. Pero no robes a cualquiera que se te pase por delante. SI a mi me faltasen 50 euros de mi cuenta un mes, tendría que llamar a mi padre y pedirle un ingreso extra o pasar hambre. Tengo la suerte de que no tengo familia que cuidar (más que mi gata) y un padre que me apoya económicamente. Si fuese independiente... ¿qué haría?. Mucha gente come la última semana de su mes con esos 50¤, así que no los jodas.

La legalidad o ilegalidad, no depende de nada más allá de si uno es una PERSONA o no lo es.  Si tanto te importa mirar hacia los 'demás' para justificar tus actos, espero que empieces a comer mierda pronto porque millones de moscas lo hacen. Si te importa mirar lo que hacen las otras PERSONAS aprende a distiguirlas primero del resto de las cosas.

----------

## artic

Mira quien era el q me robaba los muñecos en el Alcampo,por fin di contigo,tas muerto q me robaras el actionman pasa,pero la muñeca chochona eso no te lo perdono,desde aquel dia duermo solito,jodio. 

 :Laughing: 

Salu2

----------

